# Paph. Quasar -Black Orchid-



## Drorchid (Dec 29, 2009)

I remade Paph. Quasar back in 2001, and the first seedling finally bloomed. Paph. Quasar is Paph. Macabre x rothschildianum. I used a vini-colored Paph. Macabre to make this cross. Whenever you cross a vinicolored Paph to rothschildianum, Paph. rothschildianum intensifies the colors, and makes them look almost black! I actually like the contrasting white along the tips of the petals and the dorsal on this plant.

















Robert


----------



## nikv (Dec 29, 2009)

That is nice!


----------



## emydura (Dec 29, 2009)

That is gorgeous. I'd love that in my collection. What size are the flowers?

David


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 29, 2009)

emydura said:


> That is gorgeous. I'd love that in my collection. What size are the flowers?
> 
> David



Thanks! The flower is about 12 to 13 cm wide and the dorsal is about 6 cm wide.

Robert


----------



## Shiva (Dec 29, 2009)

I particularly love the dorsal and the dark flames on cream background. A real star.


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 29, 2009)

It is interesting to compare my cross with a Paph. Quasar made with the regular (non-vinicolored) Paph. Macabre (This picture is actually from our own Dot Barnett):

http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphcomplex/PaphQuasar2.jpg

These were the two parents that I used to make my cross of Paph. Quasar back in 2001:

Paph. Macabre 'Black Magic":






and Paph. rothschildianum 'Borneo Dark':





A similar hybrid that I made, and the seedlings have already been planted out is: Paph. Black Leopard 'Black Spell' (= Macabre x Magic Leopard) x Paph. rothschildianum 'Sky High'. I think this cross will even have darker flowers that will be better shaped compared to the Paph. Quasar. For one the Paph. Black Leopard is much darker in color and probably better shaped (in proportion) than the Paph. Macabre, and the Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Sky High' was a much larger and better shaped flower than the Paph. rothschilidianum 'Borneo Dark'

Paph. Black Leopard 'Black Spell':






Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Sky High':






Robert


----------



## terryros (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw this Quasar cross bloom at OL with Robert today and will say that in the greenhouse light it looked even darker than the photo is showing up on my monitor! I haven't gotten excited about black flowers yet, so I haven't decided if I really like this but it was sure big and very dark and striking!


----------



## etex (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome blooms!!


----------



## Bobc (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2009)

I really like either parent over the hybrid of the two. The crippled petals bugs me I guess.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2009)

It shows promise -- I like the coloring and the contrast. But that roth 'Borneo Dark' is to die for!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2009)

Man, that's annoying! oke: I like the contrast!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 30, 2009)

Dramatic colors!!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Dec 30, 2009)

I like the flamed coloring and the darknes is surely increased by the white edges! Unfortunately the shape isn't as graet as the color.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 30, 2009)

What is the roth parentage on 'sky high'? thanks for the pics.


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 30, 2009)

paphioland said:


> What is the roth parentage on 'sky high'? thanks for the pics.



The parents are 'Green Valley' x 'Fly Eagle'; and I believe that cross originated in Taiwan.

Robert


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2009)

That is amazing. The unopened 2nd flower parts look like a bat hanging from the ceiling. PLEASE post pictures of the rest of that set. I'm in LOVE :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2009)

emydura said:


> That is gorgeous. I'd love that in my collection. What size are the flowers?
> 
> David


The question for me is; what size is the plant!!??!! Can you hear my wallet screaming!!??


----------



## Wendy (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW! That shows some real potential! That colour is spectacular. I'd certainly be in line to get one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 30, 2009)

The color of Quasar is amazing - it looks like it's been dipped in chocolate. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Jorch (Dec 30, 2009)

worth the 8 years wait for such a dark color flower! :clap:


----------



## Bobc (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## toddybear (Dec 31, 2009)

Truly unique!


----------



## raymond (Jan 1, 2010)

very nice dark color


----------



## jblanford (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW!! Robert, I agree with everyone that is just "AWESOME" thanks....Jim.


----------

